# New Arrival



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This cheeky Chinese chap arrived today courtesy of *delays. *17 jewels and 34mm case size from the seventies. It looks like a small jewel on the second hand. Thanks to Iain and RLT for such a pleasant experience.

Cheers Scott. :thumbup:


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Happy to see it go to a fellow forum user - and I hope you continue to enjoy it!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks good on the wrist, nice buy that.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very posh :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one, it used to be mine...

*Bao Xuan, cal. SN-2 17 jewels*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& I thought you might find this old post interesting....



Chascomm said:


> QUOTE(mach 0.0013137 @ Apr 23 2006, 04:29 AM) ←
> 
> Whilest I`m picking your brains do you have any info on this `*BAO XUAN*`? (well I think that`s what it`s called) that arrived today after a trade with Julian (thanks `J`
> 
> ...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for that mach. I do seem to have found an interesting watch in this one. Must save the pictures. Would I use a knife to open the back? It looks like it would open easy but I thought it best to ask first.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks like a screw thread in the case to me. Get yourself one of those yellow rubber balls from ebay for about Â£5.


----------

